# Another thing for Peter Jackson to screw up...



## Beorn (Dec 20, 2003)

The Chronicles of Narnia will be filmed in New Zealand.. Strangely enough, PJ has his foot in the door for this: WETA is doing special effects, and PJ invented WETA. On a (possibly?) more comforting note, the director of Shrek will be directing this. There are two possible thoughts for this: Anyone but PJ, and "The Devil you know is better than the devil you don't"


----------



## Legolam (Dec 20, 2003)

Here's the story from the BBC - anyone remember their version? It was fantastic!!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/film/3333465.stm


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 20, 2003)

Oooh! I have all 4 of those on video! 

I never liked that stupid Lucy character, she couldnt act for beans and she bugged me something rotten....i can still watch them now tho


----------



## Talierin (Dec 20, 2003)

There's only three, Thol  Although Voyage and Caspian are together on a tape... I utterly adore them as well, athough I agree that Lucy can't act. Edmund and Eustace are my favorites.

They're supposedly making all 7 books into movies, and they'd better be good... I don't think I could handle another wrecking of some of my favorite books.


----------



## Lord of Ry'leh (Dec 20, 2003)

Oh, woe is me, Peter Jackson's excellent special effects production company is going to work on the Narnia movies.

Get off it. You can geek about the movies all you want, but you can't deny that the special effects in the movies were superb. 

And yes, I am so comforted because Shrek was just such a mind-blowing film. Gee, I sure do hope Smash Mouth does the theme song for this movie too.


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 20, 2003)

Yes, I have those three videos too. Lucy couldn't act, and the quality of the films was horribly crappy. Otherwise, they were good. 

I don't think you could go wrong with WETA doing s.e.'s. 

And yes, I liked Shrek and am looking forward to Shrek 2.


----------



## MrFrodo (Dec 21, 2003)

Beorn........why dont you try and make a film?


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Dec 22, 2003)

[sarcasm]

OH NO!! How terrible! Can it be true that they're letting WETA make the special effects for the Narnia films! God forbid, it’s going to be awful! I mean, seriously, look at Gollum - how fake can a character get! Anyone could do better! I mean, for a moment, I actually *almost* thought he looked CGI!  A travesty, I tell you! 



[/sarcasm]

Seriously though, what’s wrong with WETA doing the special effects? They’re fantastic.


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> *There's only three, Thol  Although Voyage and Caspian are together on a tape... I utterly adore them as well, athough I agree that Lucy can't act. Edmund and Eustace are my favorites.
> *



Silly Tal theres four! 

The Lion the Witch and the Warbrobe 
Prince Caspian
The Voyage of the Dawn Treader
The Silver Chair

Tho yes PC and TVOTDT are linked more closely than the others...i.e. The line at the end of PC i think is "We have to go stay with Eustace" and then the beggining of TVOTDT they are in Eustaces house... 

Here lookie:


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jan 2, 2004)

I own The Lion The Witch, and the Wardrobe, and The Silver Chair. I rented Prince Caspian and The Voyage of the Dawn Treader from my library. I love those movies. Especially TlTWATW, I used to watch it when I was little. And then I would crawl to the back of every closet in our house, trying to get to Narnia, or anywhere! I don't know why you guys say Lucy sucked, I always liked her well enough. I would admit though, that the movie character is a lot different than in the books, but I never read that book till later. I am actually reading the Chronicles of Narnia right now, I just bought the boxed set. And... does anyone know what Turkish Delight is??? I've never heard of it.
I am now excited for the new movies. I think they will be good. It is good that Weta will be doing that, because everything like the armor and the hobbit feet were excellent, if nothing else was.


----------



## Gandalf The Grey (Jan 2, 2004)

33Peregrin said:


> And... does anyone know what Turkish Delight is???



Click on the link below, my friend.

Enter the Irresistibly Delicious Realm of Turkish Delight 

That's the more modern version of the candy.

A description of the older version, from the following source:

Old Time Turkish Delight 



> It is made from sugar. corn starch, gum base and it contains nuts according to the variety. In the old days, it was originally made from dates, honey and roses and then bound together by Gum base. It was used to sweeten the breath.



Congratulations, btw, *33Peregrin.* You've now made me as ravenously hungry as three Hobbits! 

* runs, does not walk, to the kitchen ! *


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 3, 2004)

I love the old BBC movies! I still watch them (actually, my younger siblings watch them and I...show up).


----------



## Talierin (Jan 4, 2004)

Celebthôl said:


> Silly Tal theres four!
> 
> The Lion the Witch and the Warbrobe
> Prince Caspian
> ...



Silly Thol! My version of the tapes have PC and TVOTDT on the same tape, so we're both right


----------



## joxy (Jan 5, 2004)

33Peregrin said:


> ....does anyone know what Turkish Delight is??? I've never heard of it.
> ....everything like the armor and the hobbit feet were excellent, if nothing else was.


I'm surprised to hear that the US is deprived of Turkish Delight!
It's a normal item in the stock of any UK sweetshop (= candy store), and is a sort of stiff jelly with a coating of powdered sugar.
Remember, PJ put a massive amount of work into hobbit feet, but got them all wrong!
Good to know you get UK TV series though. Think what FOTR could be like if it was made the same way as the Narnia Chronicles, only longer, and even better.....


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jan 5, 2004)

joxy said:


> PJ put a massive amount of work into hobbit feet, but got them all wrong!


 uh...howd he get them "all wrong"? 

I've always wanted to taste Turkish Delight, never have. The only place I've seen it was in a magazine...and it was very expensive>


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 5, 2004)

Aragorn21 said:


> uh...howd he get them "all wrong"?


Not furry enough, I thought. I mean, _my_ feet get that hairy, if I don't shave them.


----------



## jallan (Jan 5, 2004)

Aragorn21 posted:


> uh...howd he get them "all wrong"?


Well, they aren’t _all_ wrong, inasmuch as I assume Hobbits have five toes of about the same shape as those of normal humans.

But read Tolkien’s accounts. From _The Hobbit_:


> ... because their feet grow natural leathey soles and thick warm brown hair like the stuff on their heads (which is curly);


Form _The Lord of the Rings_:


> They dressed in bright colours, being notably fond of yellow and green; but they seldom wore shoes, since their feet had tough leathery soles and were clad in a thick curling hair, much like the hair of their heads, which was commonly brown.


The hair is _thick_ and much like the hair of their heads. Seemingly Tolkien imagined it covering the skin of the feet just as head hair covers scalps.

And the phrase _May the hair on your toes never fall out!_ indicates toes were covered with hair.

Applying a glove made for a foot with hair on the back instead of fur (along with artificial toenails) would have been far closer to what Tolkien described than the amazingly cumbersome posthetics that were used in an attempt to be accurate. Hours spent were putting them on and taking them off.

But early Tolkien artists somehow got the idea of feet with a small amount of scanty hair and the tradition stuck. The Brother Hildebrandt popularized it. See The Fellowship. They also introduced the idea that Sam was overweight and that Legolas was blond (both not unreasonable as the books say nothing either way about either of the two). Thankfully no-one copied the lollypop staff they gave to their Gandalf. Tim Kirk, perhaps the most popular early fan artist, also did foot hair in the same way. See Tim Kirk paintings.

For other pictures of Hobbits with the same scanty hair by various artists see Unshod: Tolkien. Note the commonality of short pants, also not described anywhere by Tolkien (though not against anything he did describe).

It is not unusual for an artistic tradition to arise about fictional characters independent from and sometimes in contradiction to the books in which they appear.


----------



## Elessar II (Jan 5, 2004)

Rhiannon said:


> Not furry enough, I thought. I mean, _my_ feet get that hairy, if I don't shave them.



Uuuuhhhg,...you shave your feet?     

Anyway, although I can see you feet critics are coming from, I think they did a good job on the feet, considering that curly, brown mink slippers are out of fashion these days . I mean, let's face it, feet covered from toe to heel in hair are _not_ appealing to modern day audiences (myself included)  .


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 5, 2004)

Elessar II said:


> Uuuuhhhg,...you shave your feet?


Yeah. How is this weirder than me shaving my legs? Or removing unwanted hair from other parts of my body? Hairy feet run in the family- my dad has them too, but he doesn't shave his.


----------



## mr underhill (Feb 3, 2004)

This looks like it's gonna be pretty........ok .


----------



## Sarde (Feb 3, 2004)

Some of the artists also give the Hobbits exceptionally large hands. I think it's rather ugly. Does it say anywhere that they have large hands?


----------



## jallan (Feb 3, 2004)

I suppose it is because artistic tradition started giving them large feet and then it seemed suitable to some artists that the hands should match.


----------



## Rhiannon (Feb 3, 2004)

I sometimes think that people saw hobbits as looking like midgets (erm, is there a more polite term for people who are abnormally short due to some syndrome?), who often appear to have large hands.


----------



## Turin (Feb 4, 2004)

Beorn said:


> The Chronicles of Narnia will be filmed in New Zealand.. Strangely enough, PJ has his foot in the door for this: WETA is doing special effects, and PJ invented WETA. On a (possibly?) more comforting note, the director of Shrek will be directing this. There are two possible thoughts for this: Anyone but PJ, and "The Devil you know is better than the devil you don't"



I'm not too keen on the way PJ did the films, but the special effects and props where awsome. Is it true that PJ invented WETA, I never knew that. I did know that WETA was planning to do the special effects for the Narnia films before I read this thread though.


----------



## jejeje (Feb 4, 2004)

I think i remember seeing the BBC version of the Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe, the only thing i can remember is extremely disturbing, huge beavers. Did they have faces, like human ones?, i can't remember. They were freaky though.
When were the films actually made, was it the sevnties or the eighties?


----------



## Morgaphry (Feb 5, 2004)

The Chronicles of Narnia would transfer to film much better than Lord of the Rings because they have a simpler, more plot-driven storyline. I'm sure if Jackson wished to make this series into movies then he would once again do an admirable job.
However, I don't think any improvement can be made on the Queen from the BBC films. She was fantastically chilling.

Also, I think some should notice the fact that the man who directed Shrek is directing the films (This worries me: Americans cast in every role. James Earl Jones as Aslan, then trying to compensate by having Gwyneth Paltrow do a British accent.)
Jackson is _not_ directing the films, so leave him out of it. He cops enough BS from you lot anyway.


----------

